# Leap Into Spring Shoot in Dover, DE and Bombay Hook NWR Mar 19



## christopher walrath (Feb 28, 2011)

Time to get out, Delmarva.  We are going to have our first Leap Into Spring Shoot. How about this? Downtown Dover on the morning of March 19th. I'm thinking Loockerman Ave-The Green area in the morning. In the afternoon we will be hitting Bombay Hook NWR for a couple of walks. I would like to meet at least a couple of members. Feel free to invite firends and family along.

We can meet up in the parking lot in front of Kunkel Service Co. on S. Governors Ave (address is 120 S. Governors). It is a municipal lot. One block from States St. and only two blocks up from the green. Another block or so to the Capitol. Figure we will meet in front of Kunkels at 9AM. Look for the white Jeep with Ohio State all over it. We can shoot until noon and then find somewhere to get lunch.  For those who wish to shoot only in the morning, please feel free to join us for lunch and then jet as desired.

For those who will be doing Bombay only, we will meet somewhere for lunch about 12:15. We will then show up at Bombay Hook around 1:45 or 2:00 PM. We can do some of the walks. The tower is short but with a good climb. The Boardwalk is about .8 miles IIRC. There is another walk further to the north in the refuge. Plenty of roadside shots and wildlife abounds everywhere. Even the big shorebirds.


----------

